# ibs/ lazy colon/ bowel resectioning



## Guest (Aug 29, 1998)

My ibs went undiagnosed for about 15 miserable years. Recently, because of unbearable pain due to costipation for weeks/months followed by diareah I under went ALL of the tests. They want to remove my colon. I am scared, but sometimes it hurts so bad that I want to die, and want to beg them to try anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 1998)

hi biddy., nice meeting you. we all meet here to share with each other so at risk of not trying to be noisy but just trying to compare ,i read your post. firs i would like to ask what do doctors say is your reason for removing colon? you see i suffered too for years till i found out it was ibs, by then with constipation more sided on me then d i went and had colonoscope done said it was blocked adhessions or something not sure of themselfs so they shipped me into air barium room and got works there. final outcome==diverticullosis or ittis? . something about pockets in colon and cant eat seeds ond nuts which i dont like anyway, they give me you name it and the past month i went off everything and am now taking strictley librax for spasms and librium switc for stress, but colon still is problem the only thing that helps is an herb its gentle and acts normal. but lately i feel an alwfull lot of stress in upper abdomen when i wake up or lying down for awhile its like a crawling tightening. have you ever had this or maybe [DOC} can answer me. thanks for letting me share. guess i am searching like everyone else, well welcome and these guys are great bunch i am sure you can feel free to talk with. there hummorous too but they dont lose sight of compassion and understanding. hang in there there is still hope . marilyn


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 1998)

biddy me again i got so wrapped up in my problem when i woke this morning and pain ; i didnt even say i am so sorry to here about your problem. and knowing what pain feels like . I will ask to uphold you in prayer as well as agreeing myself. but i know its easy to say ,but there is hope and dont give up ! there is light at end of tunnel. also there is a bonified doctor on this post who seems to be a great help i believe they ssaid he was a gastrologist.. you might want to post to ---[DOC] and ask some questions i am sure he would be willing to help.-------again.marilyn, praying and believing for your health!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 1998)

Hi BiddySo sorry to hear you are in so much pain. Having your colon removed is a radical surgical procedure. What does your doctor think is wrong. By all means have all the neccesary testing before you commit to that type of surgery.Everyone is here to help and support. Donna-----


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 1998)

WELCOME Biddy!Sorry to hear of how much you are suffering. I agree with the others, this deserves some serious looking into before you commit to the surgery they are suggesting! Prior to my ibs diagnosis, I too felt desperate for them to do ANYTHING that would help me. So I had my galbladder removed only to find out later that it was for nothing! Having your colon removed is without a doubt, a much bigger deal!Goodluck & please keep in touch. This is a great place to gather support.God blesssass


----------



## anna (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Biddy,I think you should ask for a second opinion in that issue. I myself cannot see how a resection can improve a motility problem like IBS. I also was desperate at first because I didn't know how to manage my IBS and I was willing to do anything. And then one doctor suggested removing my gallbladder but I asked for a second opinion and they told me no way. Now, 10 years later it's evident that my gallbladder has nothing to do with it and IBS is under control.Get betterAnna


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 1998)

Hi everyone I new here, my husband found you people on the net Yesterday and here I am today. I have had IBS for 15 years, and am now looking at coming to terms with Fibromyalgia. But its the IBS that keeps me at home the most. Looking forward to learning more. I'm so glad my husband found you all he's the best guy to have around and so supportive of my DD. Talk again soon thanks for listening. Cat B


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 1998)

Hi biddy,Welcome aboard. Sorry to hear about all the pain you are going thru. I have had chronic C all my life and now gas with it. I have no advice for you as supposatories or laxatives usually helped. I cannot imagine not being able to "go" for weeks or months at a time. I will keep you in my prayers. I agree with Anna I would go for a second opinion before any surgery such as you described. Hi Cat B welcome also, you will find this a friendly and helpful place.Put your left hand on right shoulder and right hand on left shoulder and squeez. that is a ((((((Hug)))))) from me to you.. (all)!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 1998)

Hello, Biddy-Sounds likes you're miserable and in need of some relief. Colonic resection is a last-ditch attempt to do that and is rarely undertaken. It should only be performed in someone with well-documented colonic inertia and NO evidence of obstructive defecation. At the very minimum your evaluation should include barium enema (+/- colonoscopy), anorectal manometry, a careful,thorough history and physical (including a review of all previous and current therapies and a pelvic exam) and possibly defecography.Surgical intervention for constipation (or for functional or motility disorders in general) should be approached with great reservation and those decisions should be made by folks with experience and expertise in the area.Feel free to email me if you wish to discuss this further.Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 1998)

Biddy,Stay with this board as best as you can - it's the best group of folks you'll find on this "topic" and a group that will help you.Hang in...


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 1998)

Listen to Docj, he is an M.D. and has good advice and is very knowledgeable. We are lucky to have him post on this page!I agree with everyone else that the surgery is a last resort. Get other opinions and see what really is going on. It may be that the colostomy may be only temporary while things heal. I am not an expert, so please seek expert help. I can only sympathize with your problem and pain - I have been there myself. Don't despair! We all care!God Bless you! Chloe


----------

